# big gun logging



## torence 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

big gun logging anyone recognize the saw levi what heaving around when he was settin that back anchor


----------



## Illini_tree (Jan 22, 2012)

I noticed he had a stihl one shot and a husqvarna the next and it switched back and forth.


----------



## torence 20 (Jan 22, 2012)

i thought that was a husky


----------



## Winchester356 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yea I noticed that he had a stihl when he went down the hill and when he came back up he had a husky.


----------



## mryb (Jan 23, 2012)

Winchester356 said:


> Yea I noticed that he had a stihl when he went down the hill and when he came back up he had a husky.



Wuz that cuz it was from the seen where Gabe had a temper tantrum beating the Stihl to death & came back with the Husky?


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jan 23, 2012)

Illini_tree said:


> I noticed he had a stihl one shot and a husqvarna the next and it switched back and forth.


 No wonder the guy was having medical issues , if I seen my sweet perfectly engineered Stihl turn into a Husky that would do me in too :biggrin:


----------



## oldmanriver (Jan 23, 2012)

hiluxxulih said:


> No wonder the guy was having medical issues , if I seen my sweet perfectly engineered Stihl turn into a Husky that would do me in too :biggrin:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldmanriver (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm starting to get confused, I thought I saw that Cotsey might be getting soft dealing with the guy that fell with the saw after Cotsey was treating him like $hit. Ol Joe needs to put ol Cotsey in his place again and make him lick his boots for a while


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 23, 2012)

Looked like a 660 and a 385/390 being used.


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 30, 2012)

torence 20 said:


> big gun logging anyone recognize the saw levi what heaving around when he was settin that back anchor



Yeah, I noticed that too. No Pain, No Gain Episode: Levi was packing a Stihl, made his back cuts with it, set the landing, then told the guys he had to go see the Dr. for his lungs, but he packed a Husky back to the landing?
Where are they logging?
There's a Stihl laying in the woods out there, I'm off!?


----------

